# UK Meet-up Event



## Knight (Feb 24, 2007)

Hi I seemed to have started something off in the Surrey Area, any like minded people with X-trails who would like to nominate a track and a date to meet up and go off roading please join in the thread.

Flynn has an idea already of lanes and I have had a lot of experience in 4x4 situations so im sure if we all get together we can work out a safe place to have some fun. Sorry to nominate Flynn I hope you not to mad!


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

hi guys - i think it helps if yu are


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Maybe post to the XtrailUK list too Knight and anywhere else you can think of?

I'll put up the link to the Surrey map again. Surrey Interactive Map Zoom in for OS map. BOATs (Byways Open to All Traffic) marked as "-+-+-". Quite a few along the North Downs with decent pubs nearby.

Unless someone is able to do a recky first I'd think maybe waiting a week or two to let the ground dry out might be shrewd if we want a gentle introduction. Wouldn't want a whole row of XTs disappearing into the mud. 








Wolvens Lane.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

i hope yu guys have a minimum of AT boots on?

best to go with some seasoned greenlaners just in case


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

The Mad Hat Man said:



> i hope yu guys have a minimum of AT boots on?
> 
> best to go with some seasoned greenlaners just in case


Depends where you want to go. There are some lanes in that area you could do in a Reliant Robin. Does that mean you'll be coming along with your expertise?


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

*x-spurt*

Expert - no way - i have nevva been off road in mine. Well thats not actually tru - i went over a kerb once!

I cant see many in Surrey with a 3" lift kit and snorkel tho - can you?


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

The Mad Hat Man said:


> Expert - no way - i have nevva been off road in mine. Well thats not actually tru - i went over a kerb once!
> 
> I cant see many in Surrey with a 3" lift kit and snorkel tho - can you?


Dunno. This was at Hindhead, Surrey three months ago. Before it got _really_ wet.  
YouTube - Green Laning 19th November 2006

Must be like the Somme now after all the rain we've had. I won't be going down there. Was thinking more of a gentle stroll. More like YouTube - Green Laning - Hampshire


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

not many x-t's on the hindhead jolly tho


----------



## MARKTHEEVILDUDE (Nov 23, 2006)

HA HA, that looks like some fun stuff, a bunch of mutually mad x trail owners ripping up the peaceful english countryside sounds like a good idea, might even be worth a day out to surrey!!! Then i can check out some mods and see what i'm going go for. 

My main off road experiances happened in southern germany last summer(thats what u get for using tom tom diversion function) i spent about 40 mins driving throgh a deserted forest on a dirt trail on one occasion. So i decided to put my foot down and have some fun. Unfortunatly for germany i went a bit fast up a cornered hill and then went straight past a chuch at kicking out time who must have looked round to see a british xtrail come bounding over the hill before everyting including the congregation got covered in the think shower of dust that was following me!!! despite the amusement this caused us, we didn't stick around long! 

xtrail off road games UK. thats where its at!!!


----------



## Knight (Feb 24, 2007)

Im sure I can get us out of most slight green lane type problems, having been into it on bikes and fire engines for some years now. Yes fire engine 4x4 easy all 20 tonne of it. The main thing is not to panic. And if there is a few of us well have some fun. 

After all we arnt looking to do anything to hard to start with. And if we did get into trouble the engine is not that far away.

Ill see if I can post some pictures of my disaster in the us when I went to arches national park in a GMC 4x4, not only was I some 100 miles into the park but I went off track for some fun. The tour guide said it would be fine. Little did he know that the fencing had been ripped down by the buffalo. and when I went through the mud blew 2 tyres. God I was scared. I had 3 mobiles and none of them worked but I got out ok after several hours of panicking.

Lets pick the somewhere like the Normandy routes as there used a lot by tractors and the farmers are all helpful round that area.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

MARKTHEEVILDUDE said:


> HA HA, that looks like some fun stuff,


Come on over Mark.

Fire-engine! That'll frighten the horses. 
Definitely no buffalo in Surrey unless they've been hiding.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

ere, Knight - this is growing like topsy - i put a post on the other forum i attend - and some of them fancy joinin in too. Could be a bit of fun - if you dont mind a few going. Would help if anyone got stuck Wot about ash/pirbright ranges - are they still open to the public?

Surrey Ramble


----------



## Knight (Feb 24, 2007)

sounds great, Flynn what do you think


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

I would be interested in coming - honest - but I had an operation on my privates a short time ago and I've been told not to do anything silly for a while... In fact I've only just started driving to Tesco's again and that's only once a week.

And please, no jokes, it's not a 'cock & bull' story...


----------



## Knight (Feb 24, 2007)

you can come and watch us... im guessing it will be a few weeks befor we go do something


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

That's an idea...


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Knight said:


> sounds great, Flynn what do you think


Hmm, don't really know the Pirbright ranges apart from driving past but don't think the authorities would appreciate us churning up public land unless there a vehicular right of way and I can't see that on the map. 

It probably needs to be either private land with permission or something like a gentle BOAT. Should be somewhere to suit us nicely as soon as there's a bit less surface water around. 

Hope you're on the mend Steve, sounds nasty.


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

flynn said:


> Hope you're on the mend Steve, sounds nasty.


Thanks!  

Yes, it wasn't what I was expecting - the surgeon said it would be routine but when he went in there, it wasn't. That's life I suppose. I'm on the mend though and looking forward to being more mobile.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

i think he is talking Bo****ks


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

The Mad Hat Man said:


> i think he is talking Bo****ks


Dont forget recommended max vehicles = 4/5. so it look like we got uselves a convoy - just name the place and date!


----------



## Knight (Feb 24, 2007)

Well guys Iv been looking over places and to be honest I cant find anywhere suitable, 
Sunday brought tears to my eyes when My Exy blew the 4x4 apart I have 2 wheels drive but no 4. I got sick of hearing about my SOFT 4X4 that couldn’t push its way through a puddle. 

WELL ALL YOU LANDY OWNERS GO SINK IN THE MUD.
Me and my Gal made it to the end whilst you lot sat back thinking if it where possible, and then getting stuck in the mud. HE HE HE HE HE. it must have felt like when the wimpy kid a school climbed the rope faster than the rest of the class. The only difference was they couldn’t catch me to beat me up. cos one of them was stuck

Just for the record a winch should be able to pull, independently of the car, no point in having a big pto off the gearbox if the dam thing wont start HE HE.

I will say that Exys do more than what they say on the tin the only bad part was getting into all the nooks and cranny’s to clean before I went home. And the mud was everywhere. But it was fun. Mind you I am mad…


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

where didya go on Sunday then? Any pics?
I will have a word with tht GLASS boys - see if they can find somewhere nice n easy fur us wimps


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Sounds like you had fun. 

Don't think anywhere will be too easy-peasy till the rain stops and the mud dries out a bit. I went along Admirals Road near Polesden Lacey a few weeks back and it was just a nice little lane, two weeks ago was totally different. Almost needed a 4x4 just to get across the Polesden Lacey carpark was so much water about.


----------



## Knight (Feb 24, 2007)

water isnt a real problem in the guildford area from what iv seen. the problem is the number of people out doing 4x4 couldnt find any lane realy available.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

here yu go folks..

list of BOATS (byways) in Surrey.

have a look and see wot yu fink


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

do i take it the Surrey Ramble has been postponed indefinately?


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm still up for it MH but would prefer the ground to dry out a bit for a newbie's outing. 

The BOAT I tried a few weeks ago before we had all the rain would probably be regarded as 'easy'. Even so it had a deep central gully that had to be straddled and the surface tilted to about 30 degrees left to right for a short stretch. In the dry it was no problem but there was just enough side clearance and if you did slip down the slope in the mud I'd see every chance of reshaping the sides of your exy. I went along a short section of the same lane last week and there was a 30 foot stretch of muddy water. Turned out to be just a foot deep but could have been a great crater hiding there.

Sun's shining nicely now so with luck should be dried out in a few weeks. We could all meet up somewhere before that if you fancied it but if the mud looked silly I'd just watch you.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

seems reasonable - just keep us informed


----------



## runningonempty (Sep 25, 2006)

If you guys fancied a trip North for an on-road safari, a nice run through the Yorkshire Dales around Hawes, and then a step across to the Lake District to do some of the mountain passes would make a nice weekend, with a stopover in a Pub doing B&B.

Very family and car friendly.

I'm doing some blindfold Land Rover Defender driving in April near Skipton, and they have an off-road course. I could enquire about taking our XTs on it to kick start the weekend.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

as the "Surrey Ramble" was postponed, I went out with a couple of guys from the Landrover forum.

Here is one of the Vids. The X-T performed really well and achieved everything that the "Real" off-roaders (their words, not mine) achieved. Street cred and praise from LR owners is unusual.

enjoy - X-T near Newbury.

there are more if you want. 
anyone know where i can get underbody protection and a 2" lift kit in the UK?


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

see also.....

YouTube - Green Laning 25/03/07

YouTube - Green Laning 25/03/07 #2

YouTube - Green Laning 25/03/07 #3

YouTube - Green Laning 25/03/07 #4

YouTube - Green Laning 25/03/07 #5

YouTube - Green Laning 25/03/07 #6


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Haha, they saved a bit of mud for you. Which lane was it? Looked nice and wide. The diddy ones I played in were very narrow and the branches made scary noises on my paintwork. At least when it's wide you can slide a bit without doing something expensive.

Can't see the link for #3 - YouTube - Green Laning 25/03/07 #3


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

flynn said:


> Haha, they saved a bit of mud for you. Which lane was it? Looked nice and wide. The diddy ones I played in were very narrow and the branches made scary noises on my paintwork. At least when it's wide you can slide a bit without doing something expensive.
> 
> Can't see the link for #3 - YouTube - Green Laning 25/03/07 #3



that bit is - but other bits arent - as you say - nasty scratchy noises on paintwork. Lots of deep muddy ruts like those bits - just werent photographed - after all - we were there to drive - not take piccies

it is YouTube - Green Laning 25/03/07 #3


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Don't like the scratchy noises, like chalk on a blackboard. Sound nasty but couldn't find any marks on mine afterwards. The bloke in the Defender with all the gear was careful so you did well to keep with them.


----------



## MARKTHEEVILDUDE (Nov 23, 2006)

I think what this board demands is some footage of ur exy showering those cowarly defender drivers with a bit of mud! i think u could even get a bit of cash for that footage! 

I take MY hat of to u, i wouldn't have the balls for that and ur exy is newer and shinier than mine! I drove over a grass mound in mine once and when i saw i had carved a hole thru the middle i felt like crying! still go me back from genava to kent the next day!


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

in fairness, Mark - those guys were brilliant! - they knew wot they were doing and had all the towing gear and stuff. I was quite expecting to get stuck, but they helped me every place I needed it. I even lead fur a bit - WOOHOO!

next one is May 6th over Guildford way if yu fancy risking it


----------



## MARKTHEEVILDUDE (Nov 23, 2006)

You saw thru my thinly veiled piss taking, let it been know that my dream choice of autocar would be a disco 3, and thats not even a 'proper' off roader(well maybe an evo). They did look like pros, but it makes u even braver taking ur shiney x out when they all have battered defenders.

I would love to do some of that, but having only been able to afford a tenner on fuel in the last fortnight and with the dreaded insurance due soon, it ain't gonna happen yet, but i'm thinking of heading round scandinavia this summer, so should be a good test.(after i get a new exhaust and sort out the wobbly suspension!).

Be sure to keep filming for us chair 4x4ers!


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Yep, always be nice to blokes in big landies, never know when you'll need them. Nice to do it in a "soft-roader" though. Should be about right for a little Xt by May. 

These lanes in west Wales look better than the stuff we've got in Surrey. Maybe after a bit of practice: Off Road Wales - Slideshow


----------

